# Wifes birthday present



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a CZ P01 and like it alot. My wife loves shooting it too so I bought her a pistol for her birthday. I got her a Glock 26 subcompact 9mm. We have put about 200 rounds through it so far without any issues. Once I got the feel of it I found it to be pretty darn accurate. I'm no expert but the Glock seems to be a well made gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...But has _she_ "got the feel of it"?
After all, it's _her_ gun.

Does she find shooting it to be comfortable?
Can she do all of the required manipulations?
Can she make her hits with it? Out past seven yards?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Your wife likes shooting your P-01 so you bought her a G26? Hammer vs Striker....compact vs sub compact.....poly vs metal frame....full grip vs little grip. 9mm vs 9mm........oh thats the similarity.
I would have bought my wife a P-01 or a maybe a PCR. The G26 is a pretty nice gun, I own one but I also own the P-01 and it is way nicer in my opinion. My wife loves shooting the P-01 she will shoot the G26.

I hope your wife enjoys her new gun. My motto is buy your wife the gun she wants not the gun you want her to have. I am not sayiong she did not want the G26 it just sounded strange that you went with the 26 because she liked the P-01.

I am not ripping on you I really don't know your situation. Just a bit strange from the short version of the story. Be safe have fun an be sure to be sure with your weapon. Your wife as well.

RCG


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

To be honest I went with the 26 because I thought it would fit her hands better. She shoots it very well, hit more targets than I did with it the first day. The next time out she wasn't as accurate with it but she insisted on shooting from further away from the targets. Our local gun shop tells me it's getting harder to order several different makes of guns so I went with what they had in stock. The 26 seemed like the best choice of what they had. I do get your point though. I'll get her more involved for the next one.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I like the g17 over either, but I'm a big guy. Big guys like Big guns. Congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

The G26 is probably my favorite gun ever made (i have a G27). Everyone should have a G26 / G27 imo fantastic firearms. Does she shoot well with it?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Aww man, that's a good choice! The G26 is a pretty good pistol for the size. I like the magazine finger extensions, made by Pierce, for that gun.


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

She says she likes it and it fits her hands well. If we had some place to see and handle several pistols she probably would have just asked me which one to get.


----------

